# Taking Sheep to Auction > > > What is that like?



## rockdoveranch (Jun 30, 2011)

We have never taken an animal to auction.  In fact, we never ever been to a livestock auction. 

What is the process like?  What do I have to know before going?

Do animals not get sold sometimes?

Do you need to state a price going into it?

Anything else as I do not really know what all I should know.

Thanks.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 30, 2011)

we have only sold animals at one auction so I don't know how they all work, but I'll tell you how this one works. You back your trailer up, they unload the animals, slap a number on it's side and run it down the chute into a pen.  Your animals are brought into the ring together if there are just a couple, or separatly, depends on the sale.  They are sold to the highest bidder.  This auction does not allow reserves...the animal sells for whatever it sells for and you have no say in that.  You pay a percentage of the sale price to the auction for selling your animal.  It;s usually 10% to 20%.  That's the seller's premuim.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 30, 2011)

My limited auction experience is that you cannot set a price.  Often you cannot even ask them how to separate/group your animals for sale.  Sometimes they will sell by the pound, sometimes by the head.  Call the auction yard and ask them the process. (but do it on a non-auction day when they aren't as busy)  Find out how your animals will be housed.  (all in one pen? if you bring them the day before will they feed that morning? and what will they feed?)  What will they do if an animal appears sick? (good luck getting an honest answer on this one)

You might also go to an auction before you sell to see for yourself the pen sizes and how full they fill them, how they handle the animals as they move them through the auction, how they run the bidding process, what the going prices seem to be (especially compare beginning of auction prices to end of).  also get an idea of how well the auctioneer(s) seem to know their animals.  I've seen one man here that couldn't differentiate male and female very well- of course from where he was located it may have been hard.  But sometimes things like gender affect prices!  

You will also need to find out if they require scrapie tags, and what other info or med stuff they need.  Other questions: how and when will they pay you?  wha are their fees; will they give buyers (or anyone else) any of your contact information?  

Just remember that most auctions treat animals like...animals.  (I don't want to sound sexist but) You will see a lot of the men being very machismo and the "regulars" can seem very clique-y.  I think anyone who's breeding should experience this at least once.  

Let us know your experience!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 30, 2011)

At our local auction (which is NOT the place to sell) they put all sheep into one pen, all goats in another. Animals are sold individually, no reserve.  They require Scrapie tags, but if your animal doesn't have one, they'll tag it for you (yeah, great way to have a solid trail!), and they usually put an ear tag in sheep and goat ears for their lot numbers. I hate that part...the use hog rings. I'd much rather they glue a number to the rump.  They get your name and address and send you a check, and they always ask what sex the animal is.  There is a seller's fee, but i'm not sure what exactly it is.  

I'm considering taking a couple lambs and a kid to auction soon before prices dip much lower.  I just would much rather sell them right off the farm...


----------

